# Lijah fething Cuu!!!! (Spoilers for Guns of Tanith)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

*Lijah fething Cuu!!!! (Spoilers for The Saint)*

Just finished Guns of Tanith, can't believe he actually murdered Bragg!! I had a sneaking suspicion that despite the Blood Pact soldiers wearing tanith uniforms Cuu still probably did kill that women. But even so was still shocked at how brutally he killed Bragg in that firefight. I'm sure he will get whats coming to him eventually, and i hope its Larkin who gets him, just worried he's gonna kill more favourite Ghost characters...

No spoilers past Guns of Tanith for now though please


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well of course he does get whats coming to him at some point, wouldn't be right if he didn't right?

But you know, there was a point to it all, Abnett doing what he did. He proved, with the 'simple' act of killing off Bragg, that none of the ghosts are immortal or protected by plot armour as some characters tend to be. That despite it all, these are still normal men and women that we are growing attached to, and that their losses are the most painful because he has done such a job in getting us, the readers, to like them.

This isn't like the Ultramarine novels where we follow Uriel Ventris as he overcomes the impossible and will live on to fight again. Not the Space Wolf series where we know that Ragnar Blackmane's destiny will take him far. These books, these characters, are the creation of Abnett who understands that he can make characters we all love or despise and that he can really make us gasp, or weep, or beam with joy, by making sure that not even some of the most major of characters are safe from being killed during the course of the story. 


Going into the books from this point on, make no mistake that others may die, and the biggest question for you to ask is who it might be and will you see that death coming when it happens?


When I read Guns of Tanith, I had to ask someone else if that ending really meant what I thought it did. (This would be due to the fact that I read Guns of Tanith when it was the newest of the series, I did not have any others to go onto as people do now.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a shame that inevitably he gets whats coming to him. Cuu is my favourite character in _Gaunt's Ghosts_. Now that ive admitted that, let the hate of me begin.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh no doubt, hes a character you love to hate, least i do anyway, reading Criid beat the shit out of him a minute ago was quite satisfying though, combined with Feygors offhand comment of "should he be bleeding like that?" "yes", gonna have to order the next omnibus, will have straight silver and sabbat martyr finished by the end of the weekend at this rate


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Enjoy them, I think you'll like one of the later books a lot.. and hate it a lot.. mwahahahahahahahahaha!. Oh I couldn't resist that evil laugh.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sabbat Martyr is the very best GG novel in my opinion- it's the one that evokes so much emotion, just like all the best novels should.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah, he isn't that kind of character for everyone; I straight up hated him, no love involved. When he got what was coming to him, I wasn't happy about it, instead I had to put the book down and thing about who it cost the ghosts.

For me, the snake doesn't get whats coming to him soon enough; and what he did get was to good for him considered all that he did. Fucker got off lightly in my opinion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Nah, he isn't that kind of character for everyone; I straight up hated him, no love involved. When he got what was coming to him, I wasn't happy about it, instead I had to put the book down and thing about who it cost the ghosts.
> 
> For me, the snake doesn't get whats coming to him soon enough; and what he did get was to good for him considered all that he did. Fucker got off lightly in my opinion.


Im the opposite, I straight up love the guy. He's violent, amoral and psychopathic, my kind of character. I wish that what happens to him hadn't, and I know about it because I have a bad habit of reading things on the internet before I read the actual thing, though im making great strides with beating it.

Im at _Honour Guard_ at the moment, and my favourite scene thus far is when Larkin and Cuu go shooting in the woods. Cuu's meltdown was awesome, and Larkin's reaction.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Nah, he isn't that kind of character for everyone; I straight up hated him, no love involved. When he got what was coming to him, I wasn't happy about it, instead I had to put the book down and thing about who it cost the ghosts.
> 
> For me, the snake doesn't get whats coming to him soon enough; and what he did get was to good for him considered all that he did. Fucker got off lightly in my opinion.


Gentlemen we are stepping too close to revealing plot points in future books when the OP specifically asked not to be told what is to occur in the books he hasn't read yet.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah well I am doing my best to keep what I say vague, as you have no idea when glory day is gonna come or which book its in. Plus, you have absolutely no idea what it is he got in the end, and assuming what that might be is a tad foolish. =D

Lord of the Night, edited out that one bit from your post because when combined with some of the other posts, it will serve to spoil things.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I hated Cuu from the beginning, but when he killed my favorite character, I reached the point where no horrible death with horrible enough for him.

Seriously.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

In all honesty, Cuu was a fucking awesome shot though, sniping suckers likes its cool!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Scratch that i hate Cuu. I genuniely thought Muril had killed him, but apparently not, and she was brutally murdered aswell. Onto Sabbat Martyr it is, where no doubt Lijah fething Cuu will kill again


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Cuu is a character that should be hated. The deaths of Bragg and Muril pissed me off. The fact that Gaunt was stupid enough to defend him in one of the novels disgusts me.




BTW many of the Ghosts are protected by plot armor just like the Ultramarines series, some more so than others; aka GAUNT. Gaunt does all types of insane crap that should be impossible for any normal human. Doesn't Mkoll destroy a chaos marine dreadnought? The difference is that there are only two main characters in the Ultramarines series:Uriel and Pasanius, both are protected by plot armor. 

There's around 20 named characters in GG and many are protected by plot armor: Gaunt, Hark, Larkin, Curth, Dorden, Mkoll, basically whichever characters have survided through the latest novel _Blood Pact_. Space Marines doing crazy crap is alot more believable than anything the IG do in GG. Now don't think I dislike GG, because I actually love it; but stop saying that its different from the other black library novel series. The main character has to be protected by plot armor or the series dies...


Please remember to use spoiler tags when including spoilers in the future please. - darkreever


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

You never know though. there were major characters that I thought had plot armor that ended up being killed. Everyone besides Gaunt could potentially die and the series could go on.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree JB, but the fact remains that until they die they are protected by plot armor.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, for those who do not currently do it, when your going to post a spoiler please use the spoiler tags to do so. It makes it much easier for someone to read your post without the worry that they might run into you spoiling something for them when they don't want that.

To do this, simply type [ spoiler ] at the start of the spoiler and [ /spoiler ] at the end (remove the spaces between the brackets in order to make them work.) This hides that portion of text and replaces it with a button, that upon clicking reveals the spoiler as I have done in AK74Bob's previous post. (The first one, the second one contains a spoiler that may or may not ruin things for the OP.)

Now this next thing is indeed a spoiler, so unless you don't care or have read up through the entire series do not open it.


Pretty sure that while doc Dorden made it to the end of Blood Pact his days are number, I mean what with the terminal illness giving him all of six weeks or months left and all. Now that is truly a big hit, just like Tona's 'loss' was, and just like Bragg's loss was.



By the way AK74Bob, Gaunt defending Cuu was not in any way stupid. It was actually the right thing to do, and was needed in the end. At the time no one actually knew that he had done it, but if Gaunt had not done everything in his power to save him, to save on of the Verghast ghosts, then it would have sent the message that he holds them below the Tanith ghosts. It would create a rift in the regiment and lead to deaths that should have been avoided.

That the twist of the matter was Cuu actually being guilty, well that was the point. Gaunt acted for the greater good, and look what it cost the ghosts. It was a beautiful setup, and it led to such a monster causing those tragedies. However in the end it will be bigger than that, when everyone learns the truth think about who it would hit the hardest; and do not look for it to impact any one person either.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

My bad DR. On topic However, I've always agreed with Rawne's outlook on the add ons to the regiment. The Vergastite in the regiment ARE second class soldiers, until they prove themselves. The Vergs pollute the regiment from its original specialization. Even if Abnett tries to tell us that civilian militias are just as badass as trained warriors. I mean WTF had Cuu done that he deserved to be defended by Gaunt? He acts like a crazy psychotic a-hole. But because of the add-on Vergs, Cuu should be defended? Gaunt should have told Hark and Zweil to STFU. If the Vergs feel slighted they can take their excuses to the GEOM. Gaunt needs to remember that he is a commissar and that the IG is not some charity organization. Since when did 40K become a happy place?

HOWEVER the Belladon are a welcome addition.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah but thats the thing, they proved themselves defending their homes. At least they proved themselves as soldiers, or people who would fight given some cause to do so. At the time of Cuu being put on the chopping block, none of their number had been accepted into the sniper or scout cadre's. The Ghosts are essentially defined by those two, and to not have a single member in either of them though it is known that some should works only to hurt morale and alienate part of the regiment. The message it would have sent, had Gaunt not acted on Cuu's behalf, just like he would have any Tanith ghost (something I believe was specifically pointed out to him in the novel), it would have been the final stab in the back and broken them.


Remember, when most regiments start out, they are untrained shinies who have yet to prove their worth. Its all the harder for a group of soldiers to have to do this when they are being mixed in with a veteran regiment. Soldiers like Rawne are quick to forget that fact, but then in his case he is also an awesome, if not scary-effective commander. For those who have read the entire series, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

If the Vergs feel like Cuu is one of their own, what does that say about them? I mean wasn't he showing his psychotic nature before he was tried for murder/rape? I like how Hark told Gaunt that Caffran was not worth defending, but when Cuu was tried he's worth defending solely for regimental unity. HELL who cares if he is guilty or not, lets defend a crazy psycho who is very capable of such acts. Why not look for some fething evidence instead? Do they not have any form of investigative services in the IG, like NCIS? I'm pretty sure rape usually leaves evidence behind...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

AK74Bob said:


> If the Vergs feel like Cuu is one of their own, what does that say about them? I mean wasn't he showing his psychotic nature before he was tried for murder/rape?


Actually, I believe he may have been noted as being a bit to himself but that was about it. There was no indication of him being crazed or psychotic.


And for the record, remember that Hark is able to be more objective than Gaunt. Its why he was so easily able to see why Cuu needed to be defended and not just left to die. In the end it boils down to what is needed in order to make sure that the newly restructured and reinforced regiment, that needs to stay that way because there is no other choice, does not destroy itself and do the enemy the favour of riding the Imperium of one more good regiment.

What Hark knew that Gaunt needed to do, its nothing different than what you would see in any military force of today, or anything involving a team for that matter.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought he already knifed and threatened Larks before the murder trial in _Guns of Tanith_. Then later in _Straight Silver_, he has another bout with Larks. I want to know why this crap is not reported to Gaunt or seen by others...Regardless they should have gone on the safe side and segregated the squads. Real military units don't integrate strangers who they know nothing about into their squads. Really Larks should just pick up one of the chaos traitors guns and frag Cuu. But that would be too easy.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Off subject but "Real military units don't integrate strangers who they know nothing about into their squads"

Not true, recently i had to train with guys from another company that id never met or heard of before, we all got on like a house on fire aftter about 2days!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah thats not true at all, my section and fire team and by extension entire regiment constantly get new guys in, both fresh out of training or from another unit who we've never spoken to before. You gel pretty quickly all the same, sure they will be 'the new guy' for a while but still get along and work well together


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

What reg are you AoB?

Im from the Rifles!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

1 squadron, raf regt(insert joke here)


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

OUR military is not like that at all. Do you guys get people from different countries in your squads? Do you guys have Germans or French soldiers in your squad that do not speak your language? Do these foreigners watch your backs like your battle brothers do? I think not. Now imagine having strangers from a different fething planet than you, all the sudden in your squad and they are supposed to watch your six. Jeez...How could you trust them like the brothers you've sweated and bled with since basic training? Our military puts new Americans ( or whatever country you hail from) in your unit. People with the same training and similar culture.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Are you in the military Bob? Like in the infantry, not some RAF remf like AoB


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck you lol ^^. And yeah granted its a little different from guys in our own country, sure we don't get jonny foreginer like french and german, we do though get Fijians, Gurkhas etc. Yeah they aren't another planet, but they've grown up in a completely different culture and lifestyle, yet i still trust them with my life and they trust theirs in mine. I wouldn't see it being any different for the Tanith. The verghasts were loyal soldiers of the Imperium, they(with the exception of Cuu) were almost all universally good and honest people who had sweat tears and blood with the Ghosts at Vervunhive. And for all we know our fresh new squaddie straight out of basics who grew up down the road from me might be a complete fucking psychopath. I don't see the problem at all.


Also now finished Sabbyt Martyr, i now hate Cuu even more


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I suppose a good example of all nationalites working together as a fighting force is the French Foregin legion and they kick alot of ass!

I believe one of our members has done a few tours with them!


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

The French Foreign Legion is a good example and yes they are badass. How many of their guys are actually non-French I wonder. To answer your question No I am not in the military. Though I may join the Army if I can't get a job with the Border Patrol or some other gov agency.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Quite alot of them, the majority are still european however for the most part


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Also now finished Sabbyt Martyr, i now hate Cuu even more.


Going back on topic.. now you see the true evil that is Lijah Cuu. Bragg, Muhril and Corbec all dead by his hand.. and yet he is still my favourite character in _Gaunt's Ghosts_. Sure as Sure.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Going back on topic.. now you see the true evil that is Lijah Cuu.


Sorry but no, thats not the true evil of Cuu, or rather the deep evil he represents.

In the end, Gaunt needed to defend this man or else he would shatter the resolve of his soldiers and not just the new ones. If he set an example, that he cared more for his Tanith ghosts than it would only work to distance both groups from each other, and it would break the bonds of trust he had built up with the regiment after all this time. It would be a betrayal the likes of which the Tanith ghosts had felt once before, and Guant would never be able to get beyond it.


However, the true evil lies in that though Gaunt needed to defend Cuu, Cuu would go on to take that and twist it. He would kill off some of the greatest members of the ghosts. The true evil in this is that because of the Verghast ghosts, Cuu lived and went on to kill Bragg, Muhril, and Corbec. Thats a fact that will have to haunt them forever, the are responsible for those deaths.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I think I would rather have Bragg, Muril and Corbec back. Plus regimental conflict just adds to the story.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cuu being defended by Gaunt is a much better plot line than Inter reg conflict.

In fighting just seems like a cheap way of dragging out a story!


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Psssh its not a cheap way of dragging out a story. Like I said before I love GG, but I could have done without Cuu. Or Cuu could have just been the series asshole, that would have been funny. He didn't have to turn out to be a murdering traitor. I liked the line "sure as sure" just like everyone else, now we don't get to hear it anymore  Plus cool characters dying ingloriously by Cuu's hands is just lame...especially when compared to say Vamberfeld's death in _Honor Guard_.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

All this talk of fething Cuu...I may have to reread all the novels.:laugh:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

See i like that some good characters got fucked up by Cuu!

And in the end wasnt he being controlled/under the influence of psykers at the end?


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah by that Pater Sin creature.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Pater sin was a good evil character for their stay on heredor!


----------



## Scout Mkoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Ya, I was shocked to when Bragg was killed. Had a feeling, but still shocked me.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Cuu was great. You loved to hate him from the very first mention of him. Even without the introduction in the Saint omnibus you knew he was going to be an important factor in things to come... The only problem with Cuu is that his ark ended (in my mind) too abruptly. Bang, bang, two ghosts dead. And St Sabbatt is standing right there? Talk about deus ex machina anyone? If her touch is enough to bring MkVen back frmo the brink, then why not the others?

I didn't neccessarily expect the entire regiment to go on a Lijah hunt, but his story just seems like it was tacked onto the end of Martyr for the sake of closing the arc... SO much happens in like 2 pages...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

clever handle said:


> If her touch is enough to bring MkVen back frmo the brink, then why not the others?


The brink of death means you still have some life left. Those other Ghosts were not on the brink, they were dead. There is a huge difference between some life and no life.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yup Corbec was pretty fucked up when he hit the floor dead D:


----------

